# Ice Fishing Jacket



## Nork (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm looking to get a good ice fishing jacket for my wife for x-mas. Spoke to a tech support rep at Cabelas and she said they just don't make women's sizes. Whatever I Google, comes up men's stuff. We were able to find some bibs for her with the nice padded knees but we're striking out finding a good quality jacket. I'm afraid a men's small will be too long in the sleeves. The tag on the inside of a couple of her jackets says "10". Can any of you point me in the right direction? 

Nork


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

:lol: No, trust me! They don't make women's ice apparel. If you're concerned about arm length, try kids sizes. Otherwise, a men's small is probably as good as it's going to get. 
Good luck!!


----------



## Creek-Chub (Apr 15, 2004)

It might depend a little on your budget, but if it were me I would think skiing. North Face, Koeppen, Patagonia, Marmot, etc. It can get a little pricey, but you'll find what you're looking for - and it will be good quality. Probably no camo though... :lol:


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

^^^ I agree completely. I was just looking and I didn't see any kid sized either. I assumed they would have them. Sooo, looks like it's a small or what the previous poster suggested. Something to keep in mind. A lot of women like the longer sleeves (within reason). Makes it easier to pull your hands in when you get chilled.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Clothing/Womens-Clothing/Womens-Hunting-Clothing/Hunting-Outerwear%7C/pc/104797080/c/104789880/sc/104815980/i/468324180/Cabelas-Womens-OutfitHer-Dry-Plus-Insulated-Jacket/1620205.uts?destination=%2Fcatalog%2Fbrowse%2Fhunting-outerwear%2F_%2FN-1111241%2FNs-CATEGORY_SEQ_468324180%3FWTz_l%3DDirectLoad%253Bcat104815980&WTz_l=DirectLoad%3Bcat104815980%3Bcat468324180

Couple of the customer reviews give size hints.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Ice armor makes them in woman's sizes. My wife just bought an outfit for herself.


----------



## Nork (Apr 29, 2009)

ih772, where did she get her suit? Did she have to buy the bibs and jacket together as a set? I'm hoping to just get the jacket since she already has the bibs. I couldn't find a number for Ice Armor but they take e-mails so I'm waiting on a response from them.


----------



## Nork (Apr 29, 2009)

Well, Ice Armor doesn't sell the jackets and bibs separately so I guess I'm going to bite the bullet and get a set. If any of you ladies are in need of a pair of bibs, shoot me a PM. I'm not sure if my wife bought small or medium but I'll find out.


----------



## thesparkman (Feb 17, 2011)

This reply may be a little late but striker ice makes a very good ice fishing suit for women and the jacket snd bibs are sold separate.


----------



## Nork (Apr 29, 2009)

It's not too late. I'll check out Striker. Thanks sparkman.


----------



## 1mainiac (Nov 23, 2008)

http://www.korkys.com/store/p/981-Lake-Effect-Women-s-Superior-Jacket.aspx
http://www.korkys.com/store/p/1958-Striker-Ice-Women-s-Prism-Jacket.aspx
http://www.korkys.com/store/p/1913-Women-s-Guardian-Flotation-Jacket.aspx


----------



## Nork (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks sparkman and maniac. Just received my wife's coat the other day and I went with the Striker Ice Prism for $199.95. Knowing her, she's gonna love it. And I'm going to love the "thanks" later

Merry Christmas to everyone and have a safe holiday!

Nork


----------

